# 16mm lead



## milbro (Mar 22, 2011)

Have got myself some 16mm lead but wondered what other users think for hunting . Most seem to be using 9.5mm 44 cal size lead. The 16mm is very hefty I think it would drop in flight quite a bit. I'm thinking now that the lighter sizes would be better except at very short range. Let me have the benefit of your experience please. BTW shoot at present with traditional style milbro with fast square bands.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

It's all about personal preference and what gets it done for you. I use .495 lead because it is a little faster and give a better trajectory. But I use tubes. I know loads of guys who use 16mm lead and fill there pot with them on a very regular basis. The othe reason I like the smaller shot is it uses less lead to make them


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I use 14mm leads as well as 16mm.The 16mm is spot on for me personally to wake a sleeping phez


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amen to what Toddy said ... it is a question of personal preference and what you get used to shooting. For me, .50 caliber (12.7 mm) is as big as I ever go, and even that is a bit hefty for my taste. I stick to about .45 caliber (11.4 mm) or I use my hunting slugs which are lead cylinders 3/8 inch in diameter and 1/2 inch long. You need to find what is readily available to you and get used to shooting it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Charles, I don't suppose you know what those slugs weigh do you?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Toddy said:


> Hey Charles, I don't suppose you know what those slugs weigh do you?


I can make an educated guess. My .357 cal semi-wadcutter bullets are close to those dimensions and weigh 160 grains. Charles' slugs should be about the same.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Henry, I really appreciate that. I rather fancy making a mould for these slugs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As I recall, those slugs come in at about 140-145 grains, so Henry's estimate is pretty close. I cast them with a simple wooden mold:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/?hl=wooden

I find I am about as accurate with them as with round ball, but they are easier to position in the pouch. They tumble in flight, but that does not seem to affect accuracy. It does mean that when you hit game, you are likely to hit with an edge of the cylinder, which tends to cut. The effect is mostly blunt force trauma, although I know from experience they will penetrate the body or the head of a rat. The mold I use is very easy to make and costs nothing, and the slugs are easy to cast. So it is worth giving them a try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Charles, that is a very well written tutorial, and of course very informative. I'll be giving these a go for sure.


----------



## milbro (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for your replies so far. They certainly seem to have impact power when I have tried them at very close range to practice on targets. I can't help wondering how curved the trajectory will be when used in the field and how much more difficult it will be to adjust for this. I was thinking that is smaller ammo will do the job and fly flatter then this might be a better option. I wanted to use them mainly against pheasant and rabbits but wonder if I need ammo this big?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I would say 16mm is great for phesants judging by what others have said however i would use something a bit smaller for rabbit as if its smaller it will have more speed and penetration,, something like 10mm-12mm lead or steel is a good size


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

milbro said:


> Have got myself some 16mm lead but wondered what other users think for hunting . Most seem to be using 9.5mm 44 cal size lead. The 16mm is very hefty I think it would drop in flight quite a bit. I'm thinking now that the lighter sizes would be better except at very short range. Let me have the benefit of your experience please. BTW shoot at present with traditional style milbro with fast square bands.


9.5mm is close to .38 call, not .44, which is around 11mm. Personally I think 9.5mm is a bit on the small side for most game, and .44 is the very smallest I'd consider. My ideal sizes are 12.7mm and 14mm. I've never shot 16mm, but the 14mm is plenty large enough for me - I have quite a short draw and have enough problems accelerating 14mm to an acceptable speed! I know plenty who do use the larger sizes to great effect though - Marcus being a good example


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Penetration is not the slingshot's forte. Anyone who has hunted a lot with firearms or bows knows that bullets and arrows can penetrate and exit and the animal can just keep going, sometimes for miles. Blunt force is where the slingshot shines, and that means big ammo at a fairly high speed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

it is a bit to big and heavy for my liking i prefer something smaller and faster.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Tried it, a bit big for my likings.


----------

